# Adobe Premiere Pro CS 5.5 - fertiges Video zerlegen?



## Steffi22 (29. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe vor einigen Jahren ein Video gedreht und geschnitten und fertig gestellt. 
Damals war es der Vorgänger von dem Programm "Adobe Premiere Pro CS 5.5". Das andere Programm besitze ich nicht mehr. 
Kann ich das fertige Video wieder zum "Bearbeiten" umformen? 
Für meine Seminararbeit soll ich lediglich beschreiben wie ich die Schnitte/ Übergänge gemacht habe. Ich will an dem Video nichts verändern. Ich benötige die Bilder um alles erklären zu können. 
Es ist egal ob die Qualität leidet oder ähnliches. 
Ich will das Video nur in den Bearbeitungsmodus bekommen. 
Das jetzige Video ist eine mpeg Datei.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. 

Danke


----------



## sight011 (30. Dezember 2011)

Du hast nur die Mpeg Datei und nicht mehr die Projektdatei und willst die Datei wieder in die Projektdatei konvertieren um zu sehen wo Du geschnitten hast?


----------



## Steffi22 (1. Januar 2012)

ja ganz genau. gibts da ne möglichkeit?


----------

